# CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung?



## TheChris27_04 (16. April 2017)

Hallo, 
ich habe gerade die Werte meiner CPU überprüft und habe festgestellt, dass unter 40 Prozent Auslastung eine Temperatur von 88 bis zu 93 Grad erreicht. Selbst unter 1 Prozent CPU Auslastung erreicht die CPU eine Temperatur von 50 Grad. Habe ich mehrere Firefox Fenster offen sogar bis um die 83 Grad. Es handelt sich hierbei um den I7 - 4771 nicht übertaktet. Mein CPU Lüfter von Zalmann dreht kontinuierlich mit 2650 RPM. CPU Werte wurden mit HWMonitor und CAM von NZXT gemessen. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen woran es liegt?

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

In den allermeisten Fällen liegt das daran, dass sich die Kühlerhalterung gelockert hat und der Kühler keinen richtigen Kontakt mehr zur CPU hat.
Hat der Kühler eine Push-Pin Befestigung (bei Fertig-PCs gerne genommen weils billig ist)? Die lösen sich gerne mal mit der Zeit. Einfach alle vier Pins nochmal nachdrücken und neu arrettieren.

Die zweite Möglichkeit wäre zu viel Spannung was ich aber bei der CPU nahezu ausschließe da es sich mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen Fertig-PC handelt.


----------



## HisN (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Wie bei allen anderen an unzureichender Kühlung, nicht richtig sitzender Kühlung oder zu viel Spannung auf der CPU?


----------



## TheChris27_04 (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Könnte es sich nicht vermutlich auch um die Wärmeleitpaste handeln ? Der PC ist bereits 3 Jahre alt. Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ist aber kein Fertig - PC  Laut HWMonitor bekommt die CPU eine Spannung von 1.100 V. Laut Programm liegt  es im Normalbereich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Wärmeleitpaste altert zwar aber erstens nicht in 3 Jahren nennenswert und zweitens wäre der Unterschied dann 5 Grad und keine 30. 
Ja, 1,1v sind normal.

Ich bleibe dabei: Der Kühler sitzt nicht korrekt ist die bei weitem wahrscheinlichste Fehlerursache.


BTW: Wer baut denn einen 4771er in ein System ein? Ziemlich exotisch für einen nicht-Komplett-PC... man würde einen 4770 oder 4770K erwarten wenn mans selbst baut, nicht so ne OEM-CPU. Die wurde damals sogar als "kurios" bezeichnet 
Intel Haswell: Kurioser Core i7-4771 im Preisvergleich gelistet


----------



## TheChris27_04 (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Vermutlich liegt es also an der Befestigung des Kühlers? 
Werde ich mal überprüfen. Danke


----------



## TheChris27_04 (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Sagen wir es so, der PC wurde von einem "PC - Profi" in meiner Nähe zusammengebaut, also er hat die Teile auch bestellt usw. Ich meinte nur für was ich den PC brauche. Damals war ich auch noch sehr unerfahren mit dem Thema und wurde quasi von dem Typen über den Tisch gezogen. Neupreis damals mit Einbau und aufsetzten usw. waren 1100 Euro für eine Gainward 770 2gb, ist mittlerweile eine 1060. Dem Asus H87 - Pro. Dem I7-4771 und einem noname Gehäuse für 50 Euro + ein noname Netzteil mit 650 W und eine HDD mit 2 TB.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Jo. Klassischer Fertig-PC. OEM-CPU aus dem Lager, Noname Netzteil (natürlich viel zu groß, 400 hätten locker gereicht), Noname Gehäuse, Noname alles, Pushpin-Lüfter fürn Zehner und kräftig Euros verlangt.


----------



## TheChris27_04 (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Hab die Kühlerhalterung festgezogen, Gehäuselüfter auf 100 % geschaltet und die CPU wid immer noch so heiß bei 40 Prozent Auslastung


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Dann vielleicht gleich einen neuen Kühler kaufen, da ist dann auch neue WLP dabei. 

be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chimera (17. April 2017)

*AW: CPU hat 90 Grad bei 40 Prozent Auslastung???*

Darf man mal fragen welchen Zalman du drauf hast? Denn da gibt es sehr viele, vom schmächtigen "taugt-überhaupt-nix"-Kühler über halbwegs-brauchbare Kühler bis hin zu recht guten: CPU-Kuhler im Preisvergleich. Grad bei Heizwell CPUs kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die kleinen Zalman Kühler recht überfordert sind, wenn ich da sehe, was andere mit z.T. mächtigen Kühlern für Tempis haben.
Zudem kam mir grad der Gedanke: war die CPU immer so hitzig oder erst seit kurzem? Wenn seit eh und je, dann käm mir in den Sinn: hat dieser super Profi evtl. die Folie auf dem Kühlerboden vergessen  ? Nun, du kannst natürlich den Kühler mal abnehmen und gucken, wie es drunter aussieht. Wenn da kaum WLP oder zu viel drauf ist oder diese schlecht verteilt ist (sieht man gut am Abdruck des Kühlerbodens), kannst du natürlich mal alles reinigen und neue draufpappen.  Aber wie Alk schon schrieb, sollten bei schlechter WLP eher kleine Anstiege zu verzeichnen sein und nicht so krass hohe. So hohe Werte kenne ich auch nur von wenn Heatpipes vom Kühler kaputt sind, wenn viel zu hohe Spannungen anliegen, wenn die Folie auf dem Kühlerboden klebt oder eben der Kühler gar nicht richtig draufsitzt.
Ergo wirst du nicht drum herum kommen und erst mal den Kühler abnehmen müssen und gucken. Kannst am besten gleich mal ein Foto vom Kühler und vorallem der CPU ohne Kühler machen, evtl. erkennen die Profis hier dann bissel mehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2017)

Hallo TE,

schön wäre ein Foto oder ein paar. Das hilft bei der Lösungssuche enorm.
Seitenteileabschrauben und einmal rundherum fotographieren


----------

